# [SOLVED] NWN 2 Character Import



## DSage (Feb 23, 2008)

Is it possible to use my character from the NWN2 main campaign in the MOTB expansion?


----------



## DSage (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: NWN 2 Character Import*

And if so, how do I do it?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: NWN 2 Character Import*

http://www.totalpcgaming.com/games/neverwinter_nights_2/

don't know how to import a character but its possible


----------



## kharn_sedreed (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: NWN 2 Character Import*

you load your save game for NWN original go into options and should be an option for export character, you then load up the MoTB campaign and choose select character and just look for your characters name its important to check the stats at the side first before accepting as one will be for your level 1 version and the other for your level w/e it is, character.
Hope that helps


----------



## DSage (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: NWN 2 Character Import*

Thats perfect. Thnx people!


----------

